# Looking for WWI and WWII Parts as a Gift



## billbradle (Dec 13, 2010)

Our son just returned to B52s after being an Air Liaison Officer for three years. He is hard to buy for so looking for parts (small) or instruments or anything unique that would make a great gift as a paperweight or something to hang on the wall. Not sure if there are any sites to check. Any help is appreciated and no idea too wacky


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 13, 2010)

billbradle said:


> Our son just returned to B52s after being an Air Liaison Officer for three years. He is hard to buy for so looking for parts (small) or instruments or anything unique that would make a great gift as a paperweight or something to hang on the wall. Not sure if there are any sites to check. Any help is appreciated and no idea too wacky



Try Wentworth Aircraft Salvage or Aviation Warehouse. You may not find a WW2 relic at the first place but you may find a basic flight instrument or piece of an airplane. Also try E Bay.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2010)

WWII V-12 War Plane 24 Volt Starter Motor - Mint Condition! - St. Catharines Collectibles For Sale - Kijiji St. Catharines Canada.
Merlin Starter


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 13, 2010)

I would have to agree with looking on eBay. You can find just about anything. I found enough WWII aircraft instruments there to put together an entire control panel


----------



## jimh (Dec 13, 2010)

Try Jay Wisler...tons of stuff!!

Warbird Parts

jim


----------



## billbradle (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## billbradle (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Love it.


----------



## billbradle (Dec 17, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> I would have to agree with looking on eBay. You can find just about anything. I found enough WWII aircraft instruments there to put together an entire control panel


Thanks for the help.


----------

